# Almost didn't go to job interview...



## tinytina333 (Nov 4, 2005)

I was doing this mental talk that I do with myself that always talks me out of doing things....I was going back and forth with this in my mind--that I wanted to skip it, I didn't want to get ready for it, will I do well, that I should go because I need a job, I can't skip it because it won't be as bad as I think it is, I need money, bla bla bla...just back and forth, back and forth with all these stupid thoughts. UGH..I hate that when I do that! 

But I went and it went great...lol. I got through it and felt good that I did it. I'm so dumb sometimes. I almost missed this opportunity because I almost caved to SA. I was sooo close to not going, but something inside made me go. All this negative self talk is draining though. Just trying to stop it is exhausting because the negative voice always seems stronger than the positive voice.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

way to go!! i hate interviews. i know what you mean about the negative voice being louder/stronger than the positive one. if only it were the other way around. 
this story reminds me of last semester when i almost talked myself out of doing a major presentation for this class of mine. at the last minute i changed my mind and decided to do it because i was prepared and i decided it wasn't worth skipping because the presentation was worth a good chunk of my grade. i'm really proud of myself for doing it in the end and you should be too!!
anyways, i hope you get the job! 

~coral


----------



## tinytina333 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for your support!! I hope I get the job too!!  It always feels good to accomplish a fear and still come out alive.

:banana


----------



## tinytina333 (Nov 4, 2005)

Almost forgot...I have another job interview tomorrow and the negative self talk is starting already. How quickly the high subsides and the negativity starts.

Its all so exhausting. But I got through today, hopefully I can say the same tomorrow.


----------



## sadlybeautiful (May 18, 2005)

Good for you! I totally understand what you mean about neg. voices in your head that discourage you. I've been trying hard to keep a positive mental attitude--especially since I've got a big interview coming up next week. It's a group interview for a flight attendant position. I'm slowly overcoming some of my SA so I hope and can keep positive and do a good job at the interview.


----------



## tinytina333 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well good luck on _your _interview. I hate group interviews as well. Being a flight attendant is huge for an SA sufferer. You must be really coming along. That's great.

I've heard back from the job that they are really interested in me and are now checking my references. Now I just wait and see what happens.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey good job! I've skipped interviews because I just assumed I wouldn't get hired and kept telling myself that it was pointless to go ... that's really great that you went anyway in spite of what you were telling yourself in your head! :banana :agree


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, TinyTina333 :boogie :boogie :boogie!


----------



## tinytina333 (Nov 4, 2005)

I just got a callback today from them and I got hired!!!  Thanks for all your support!

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

tinytina333 said:


> I just got a callback today from them and I got hired!!!  Thanks for all your support!
> 
> :banana :banana :banana


Super-Congrats for getting the job and not giving in to the anxiety 

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 
:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana 
:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

*Terrific!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!*

John H


----------

